# Sequin Acrylic WIP.



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm doing a painting of Sequin, my favorite Betta. Here is the first part of the painting. I will update as I go. I freehand drew all of the painting, NONE of it was traced. I know the color isn't perfect on him, but I didn't want to mess it up by making it any different. I may add more purple later as I JUST realized the difference of the color. NEEDS MOAR PURPLE. Here is also a picture of him for comparison.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

wow soo pretty :3


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Worked a bit on the painting today! I added more color to him. I like it now.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice!!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Thank you. I haven't worked on it since I last posted. I need to do it!


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

I like to paint to I can't wait to see your progress. You have talent. All I have painted is an ugly fuse box. I pencil draw more than anything.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Thank you! =) I hate to toot my own horn, but this is one of my first acrylics in YEARS, and it's way better than anything I've painted before.


----------

